

Ask HN: Any data source on how previous YC startups are currently doing? - paraschopra

Is there any sort of data source/website which tracks where all the previous YC startups are today (in terms of funding, traction, exits, etc.)?
======
cperciva
I'm not aware of any site which specifically tracks YC startups, but
TechCrunch's CrunchBase allows you to see many of the places where YC has
invested (<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/y-combinator>) and if you click
through to individual companies you can see -- at least as far as TechCrunch
is aware -- what investments/products/exits they've had.

